# Hi ALL!!!



## fliptop88 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hello there,

I'm fernando from the Philippines. Been facinated with mantids for many years now and it's a good things I found this site. All I have under my care are Tarantulas and scorpions around 200, mostly slings. New to this hobby, but I'm willing to learn.

Thanks


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome. Try the search feature for your basic questions. I think you will find all you need to know here.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi fliptop88, good to see you here! Where you get that neat name?


----------



## Xenomantis (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi!


----------



## robo mantis (Sep 3, 2007)

hey


----------



## Precious (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome Fliptop! I love those fuzzies but can't bring myself to touch one, yet. :wink:


----------



## Sparky (Sep 3, 2007)

you're cool


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 3, 2007)

Welcome, Fernando!


----------



## fliptop88 (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Will surely visit this site as often as I can.



> Precious: Welcome Fliptop! I love those fuzzies but can't bring myself to touch one, yet.


  there quite facinating once get used to them.



> hibiscusmile: Hi fliptop88, good to see you here! Where you get that neat name?


 :lol: It was christened to me by my friends. Whenever I get into a situation I always flip out. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hoping to get some oothes soon. Been brushing up on the care sheets so I can be ready.

Thanks again


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 4, 2007)

Cool, I tried to get ready, but found out I had to jump in with both feet, and learn as I went along, otherwise I was to lazy to really learn,,,lol :lol:


----------



## fliptop88 (Sep 11, 2007)

well hibiscusmile it's never to late to learn!  

I've already setup a place for them. Now all I need are some ooths.


----------



## Ian (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Fernando


----------

